# how to eat while cycling



## over9cc (Sep 14, 2014)

hey guys! so i was wondering how one would set his diet up while preparing for his second cycle?
500mg/test e per week, 12-16weeks, goal is to add size. training 4 days a week. 

question is should i aim for a certain amount of weight every week? if so how much should i be aiming for. or should i just be eating as much as i possibly can?

i rather not get to fat, however i do want to be efficient. 

currently 180p 9-10% bf 6ft

thanks


----------



## Maijah (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm not diet expert by any means but I would say it all depends on how active you are and how many calories you burn/need for the day. It shouldn't be to hard to figure out what you need to gain, the hard part is making sure you get it in everyday, consistency is very important. Also don't worry about getting "fat". Winter is almost here pack on the pounds now and start your cut early spring. Good luck bro.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 14, 2014)

if u want to keep as much gains as u can u should eat the same off or on cycle


----------



## over9cc (Sep 14, 2014)

yeah i know my maintenance, my question basically is how much over should i be? when im natty i aim for around 2p a month. however my last year of training i gained 20p and only net around 3p so i decided to get on gear. wouldn't 2p be a little slow for being enhanced as i would only be putting on 6p throughout my cycle?


----------



## deadlift666 (Sep 14, 2014)

This is a good post. 

http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=14139


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 14, 2014)

over9cc said:


> yeah i know my maintenance, my question basically is how much over should i be? when im natty i aim for around 2p a month. however my last year of training i gained 20p and only net around 3p so i decided to get on gear. wouldn't 2p be a little slow for being enhanced as i would only be putting on 6p throughout my cycle?



Sounds like you don't really know where your maintenance cals are or you just didn't meet them. Keeping 3 lbs after gaining like that on a cycle is a dead giveaway.

Can you tell us what your caloric requirement is and how you arrived at that number?

I prefer to simplify. I just eat when I am hungry. If the belly starts growing to quick I dial the portions down a bit.


----------



## over9cc (Sep 15, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Sounds like you don't really know where your maintenance cals are or you just didn't meet them. Keeping 3 lbs after gaining like that on a cycle is a dead giveaway.
> 
> Can you tell us what your caloric requirement is and how you arrived at that number?
> 
> I prefer to simplify. I just eat when I am hungry. If the belly starts growing to quick I dial the portions down a bit.



the 20lbs, 3net was when i was natty. that outcome made me consider gear. i am currently not on but planning on cycling in the near future. 
i use iifym i concluded that my maintenance is around 3400, when i eat that much over 2week my weight had stayed the same (weight myself every morning and take weekly average). 

as i am going to cycle soon i just want to know where i should put my cals and if i should eat on a cycle like i do when im natty or differently.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 15, 2014)

over9cc said:


> the 20lbs, 3net was when i was natty. that outcome made me consider gear. i am currently not on but planning on cycling in the near future.
> i use iifym i concluded that my maintenance is around 3400, when i eat that much over 2week my weight had stayed the same (weight myself every morning and take weekly average).
> 
> as i am going to cycle soon i just want to know where i should put my cals and if i should eat on a cycle like i do when im natty or differently.



Start at 3900 and if you aren't gaining much fat then bump it up a bit more.


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 15, 2014)

On cycle eating can get uncontrollable or very difficult to do you'll have to see which happens to you and adjust.


----------



## over9cc (Sep 16, 2014)

so a 500/aday surplus is equal to around a pound a week, thats what i should aim for?


----------

